# Ti amo



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Ciao a tutti, volevo fare un sondaggino particolare...

Quanto è importante in un rapporto dire le fatidiche due parole per voi? Pretendete vi venga detto spesso o vi bastano i gesti e le attenzioni del vostro partner?


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

preferisco i fatti 
certo se la relazione è fresca magari mi piace sentirmelo dire, ma in genere preferisco i fatti


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo fare un sondaggino particolare...
> 
> Quanto è importante in un rapporto dire le fatidiche due parole per voi? Pretendete vi venga detto spesso o vi bastano i gesti e le attenzioni del vostro partner?


 
a me piace ma solo in certi momenti, appunto quanto la tensione e l'intimità sono a buon livello, altrimenti mi infastidisce perchè non è reale 

anzi mi fa inczzare proprio


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

A me non piace...ma adoro queste paroline...

" Te voio ben!"


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> a me piace ma solo in certi momenti, appunto quanto la tensione e l'intimità sono a buon livello, altrimenti mi infastidisce perchè non è reale
> 
> anzi mi fa inczzare proprio


Eh no in quei momenti...a me parte l'embolo del turpilocquio...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo fare un sondaggino particolare...
> 
> Quanto è importante in un rapporto dire le fatidiche due parole per voi? Pretendete vi venga detto spesso o vi bastano i gesti e le attenzioni del vostro partner?


 Preferisco lo si dica molto raramente... l'inflazione fa perdere valore alla moneta.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Eh no in quei momenti...a me parte l'embolo del turpilocquio...


 
non parlo di quei momenti .....


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Eh no in quei momenti...a me parte l'embolo del *turpilocquio*...



sembra un bacillo tipo staffilococco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo fare un sondaggino particolare...
> 
> Quanto è importante in un rapporto dire le fatidiche due parole per voi? Pretendete vi venga detto spesso o vi bastano i gesti e le attenzioni del vostro partner?


 Non si pretende nulla.
Fa piacere sentirlo se si sente che è un dono prezioso, che viene detto davvero e con tenerezza.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ789US4RH8


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo fare un sondaggino particolare...
> 
> Quanto è importante in un rapporto dire le fatidiche due parole per voi? Pretendete vi venga detto spesso o vi bastano i gesti e le attenzioni del vostro partner?


Quanto una confezione di Viagra. ma non è normale, è legato a mie carenze affettive.


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Quanto una confezione di Viagra. ma non è normale, è legato a mie carenze affettive.



Questa è una risposta che mi piace, la sento molto "mia". Poco prima di tradire aveva cominciato a pesarmi molto il fatto di non sentirmi dire quasi mai ti amo da mia moglie.... e l'ho cercato altrove.


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Questa è una risposta che mi piace, la sento molto "mia". Poco prima di tradire aveva cominciato a pesarmi molto il fatto di non sentirmi dire quasi mai ti amo da mia moglie.... e l'ho cercato altrove.


 
a me lo diceva sempre ...... mi dulava mentre altrove c......


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

fatti
non pugnette


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Mah tutto nella giusta misura.

Non essendo un confettino di zucchero preferisco altre manifestazioni


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

un ti amo può fare moltissimo.
Se non detto troppo spesso però


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo fare un sondaggino particolare...
> 
> Quanto è importante in un rapporto dire le fatidiche due parole per voi? *Pretendete *vi venga detto spesso o vi bastano i gesti e le attenzioni del vostro partner?



non si deve pretendere nulla, non ci sarebbe niente di più squallido di una cosa del genere detta su richiesta o, peggio, perché pretesa.
io comunque non lo dico, sarebbe quanto meno bizzarro che pretendessi me lo si dicesse


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

io preferisco un ti ano a un ti amo
de gustibus


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2009)

*quoto*

MM, è un dire inflazionato. Preferisco un ti voglio bene. E un ti voglio...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mah tutto nella giusta misura.
> 
> Non essendo un confettino di zucchero preferisco altre manifestazioni


Tipo una bella Kelly di cocco


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io preferisco un ti ano a un ti amo
> de gustibus


ti ano ti ano
i lov you


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> MM, è un dire inflazionato. Preferisco un ti voglio bene. E un ti voglio...


inflazionato da chi?
io non sento tanti che lo dicono così facilmente


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> MM, è un dire inflazionato. Preferisco un ti voglio bene. E un ti voglio...


Però dai, ti voglio bene non si può sentire!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Mica sono un canarino!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> MM, è un dire inflazionato. Preferisco un ti voglio bene. E un ti voglio...



Inflazionato ti amo? Ma se non lo dice più nessuno! Hanno tutti paura a dirlo, sembra quasi sia un segno di debolezza...


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> inflazionato da chi?
> io non sento tanti che lo dicono così facilmente


quoto


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però dai, ti voglio bene non si può sentire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


straquoto... ti voglio bene preferisco sentirmelo dire da mi mamma....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però dai, ti voglio bene non si può sentire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...













Oppure mi piaci... che cazzo sono un involtino primavera!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> inflazionato da chi?
> io non sento tanti che lo dicono così facilmente



forse a 14 anni...

da adulti la vedo durina


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*......*



kid ha detto:


> Inflazionato ti amo? Ma se non lo dice più nessuno! Hanno tutti paura a dirlo, sembra quasi sia un segno di debolezza...


Non lo so: forse è solo un sintomo del fatto he in quella coppia l'amore non c'è.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

io a una che mi dice "ti voglio bene" darai una manata alla bud spencer dei giorni migliori


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Però dai, ti voglio bene non si può sentire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una volta lo dissi e lei mi rispose: e che song, nu cane?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però dai, ti voglio bene non si può sentire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè dai "ti voglio bene" non mi sembra sia un calcio nel culo.

più discutibile è il "provo affetto" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   sarà che l'affetto lo riservo al mio gatto


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Non lo so: forse è solo un sintomo del fatto he in quella coppia l'amore non c'è.



Pure io la penso così... ricordo un dialogo di Julia Roberts nel film "il matrimonio del mio migliore amico": "a me hanno detto che se ami una persona devi dirlo, perchè poi il momento passa."


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè dai "ti voglio bene" non mi sembra sia un calcio nel culo.
> 
> più discutibile è il "provo affetto"
> 
> ...


ma pensa come siamo tutti diversi..
io sentirmi dire con sguardo amorevole "ti voglio proprio bene" da un uomo la considero una cosa bella.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Luglio 2009)

io se a una le devo proprio dire "ti voglio bene" le porto in omaggio assieme alla frase una fornitura di "whyskas" x un anno


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa come siamo tutti diversi..
> io sentirmi dire con sguardo amorevole "ti voglio proprio bene" da un uomo la considero una cosa bella.


 Anch'io e completa il ti amo, mi piaci, ti voglio.
Basta che tutto sia sincero.


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Inflazionato ti amo? Ma se non lo dice più nessuno! Hanno tutti paura a dirlo, sembra quasi sia un segno di debolezza...


hai ragione.
stiamo diventando diffidenti anche in queste espressioni d'amore.
se un uomo mi dice ti voglio bene lo interpreto come un sentimento diverso dall'amore.
da amico


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Oppure mi piaci... che cazzo sono un involtino primavera!


Mi piaci mi fa pensare ad Hannibal Lecter...


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè dai "ti voglio bene" non mi sembra sia un calcio nel culo.
> 
> *più discutibile è il "provo affetto*"
> 
> ...


 Provo affetto per te non lo direi nemmeno al mio peggior nemico... è orrido!


----------



## Nobody (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Una volta lo dissi e lei mi rispose: e che song, nu cane?


 Apppppunto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Provo affetto per te non lo direi nemmeno al mio peggior nemico... è orrido!



a chi lo dici. una volta mia cugina in ipercrisi col suo compagno gli chiese "ma non ho capito, mi ami o no?" 
la risposta fu "sono affezionato"

quando me l'ha raccontato le ho chiesto se voleva che le procurassi un'arma


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi piaci mi fa pensare ad Hannibal Lecter...


Molti lo sai che ti amo... era tanto che te lo volevo dire, ma questo thread me l'ha ricordato. _Sappilo._


----------



## Old Zyp (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Inflazionato ti amo? Ma se non lo dice più nessuno! Hanno tutti paura a dirlo, sembra quasi sia un segno di debolezza...


ma va ... hanno capito tutti che è un intercalare utile quanto una sigaretta spenta 

a me gli occhi parlano molto di più


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

Posso dire la mia? se c'è volontà di impegnarsi e stare insieme diciamo ti amo. Altrimenti svicoliamo


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma pensa come siamo tutti diversi..
> io sentirmi dire con sguardo amorevole "ti voglio proprio bene" da un uomo la considero una cosa bella.


Ma dai è tutto un codice...capisci..metalinguistico. 

Io so che lei apprezza quel " te voio ben"...detto in un certo modo, più che un ti amo, ( che le suona come na roba di rito). Al te voio ben lei risponde: " E mi gnanca na scianta"...( ossia e io neanch'e un po')...che per me è il miglior ti amo. Della terra....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai è tutto un codice...capisci..metalinguistico.
> 
> Io so che lei apprezza quel " te voio ben"...detto in un certo modo, più che un ti amo, ( che le suona come na roba di rito). Al te voio ben lei risponde: " E mi gnanca na scianta"...( ossia e io neanch'e un po')...che per me è il miglior ti amo. Della terra....



azz, mi tocca quotarti





vado a confessarmi


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai è tutto un codice...capisci..metalinguistico.
> 
> Io so che lei apprezza quel " te voio ben"...detto in un certo modo, più che un ti amo, ( che le suona come na roba di rito). Al te voio ben lei risponde: " E mi gnanca na scianta"...( ossia e io neanch'e un po')...che per me è il miglior ti amo. Della terra....


dissentirei: ti amo ha un peso specifico molto maggiore.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *dissentirei*: ti amo ha un peso specifico molto maggiore.



nel senso dello squaraus?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nel senso dello squaraus?


Giuro che non so cosa sia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Giuro che non so cosa sia


la dissenteria


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> la dissenteria


 hai beccato un costipato docg ....


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nel senso dello squaraus?

















Comunque qui lo dico qui lo nego a me le situazioni in cui uno mi dice _Ti Amo _pesano come un macigno, perche'mi sento di dover rispondere _Ti Amo anche io_ ma immancabilmente sparo una stonzata per sdrammatizzare!

E'veramente un mio grosso limite.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque qui lo dico qui lo nego a me le situazioni in cui uno mi dice _Ti Amo _pesano come un macigno, perche'mi sento di dover rispondere _Ti Amo anche io_ ma immancabilmente sparo una stonzata per sdrammatizzare!
> 
> E'veramente un mio grosso limite.


E' _il_ limite .... dei sinceri.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

ti amo non si può tacere. è una esigenza più che un dono. tutto il resto è un'altra storia.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque qui lo dico qui lo nego a me le situazioni in cui uno mi dice _Ti Amo _pesano come un macigno, perche'mi sento di dover rispondere _Ti Amo anche io_ ma immancabilmente sparo una stonzata per sdrammatizzare!
> 
> E'veramente un mio grosso limite.


ma perchè scusate?
vi è così strano o difficile esternare i vostri sentimenti?
io lo dico ti amo se amo veramente.
Non c'è nulla di drammatico...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (29 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Anna A ha detto:


> ti amo non si può tacere. è una esigenza più che un dono. tutto il resto è un'altra storia.


Anna, questa volta,

*YES*


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti amo non si può tacere. è una esigenza più che un dono. tutto il resto è un'altra storia.


 verissimo.










 :c_laugh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erò quando io dico 'ti amo' e mi rispondono 'anche io' gli tirerei un pugno sul muso..... che cavolo ci vuole a star zitti? quando è il tuo turno lo dici tu!


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> stiamo diventando diffidenti anche in queste espressioni d'amore.
> se un uomo mi dice ti voglio bene lo interpreto come un sentimento diverso dall'amore.
> da amico



Grazie per non avermi fatto sentire solo....


----------



## brugola (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti amo non si può tacere. è una esigenza più che un dono. tutto il resto è un'altra storia.


sei una ganza anna


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè scusate?
> vi è così strano o difficile esternare i vostri sentimenti?
> io lo dico ti amo se amo veramente.
> Non c'è nulla di drammatico...


Non e'difficile... ma non mi piacciono le situazioni in cui devo rispondere.
Ma io non sono proprio un'amante del Ti Amo & Co.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei una ganza anna


e io?


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e'difficile... ma non mi piacciono le situazioni in cui devo rispondere.
> Ma io non sono proprio un'amante del Ti Amo & Co.


io anche non sono il tipo che lo dice molto ad un uomo ma se lo sento dentro e voglio esprimerglielo lo faccio senza problemi.
Se me lo chiede e lo penso glielo dico 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non mi piace rispondere solo se non lo provo anch'io e la situazione non è in equilibrio


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io anche non sono il tipo che lo dice molto ad un uomo ma se lo sento dentro e voglio esprimerglielo lo faccio senza problemi.
> Se me lo chiede e lo penso glielo dico
> 
> 
> ...


A me non piace rispondere in generale... se lo dico ed e'veraramente raro, non mi aspetto una risposta.

Ma ripeto non sono amante del Ti Amo &Co.... Tiffany& Co. ci sta


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> ma va ... hanno capito tutti che è un intercalare utile quanto una sigaretta spenta
> 
> a me gli occhi parlano molto di più


Sei una persona romantica, giusto?


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Luglio 2009)

e l'amore è timido perché la sua forza è nel sentimento e non nella sua realizzazione, come racconta anche la leggenda delle 99 notti che non so chi ha scritto l'altro giorno.
l'amore ti fa dire io l'amo anche se non c'è confidenza e speranza.


----------



## lorelai (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> come racconta anche la leggenda delle 99 notti che non so chi ha scritto l'altro giorno.


Ero io.
Io, che ho amato per molti anni. Io, che ci ho messo mesi e mesi per dirlo a voce alta.
Io, che l'amo ancora, ma ho preso il mio sgabello e sono andata via, dopo averlo atteso per 190 notti.


----------



## Kid (29 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti amo non si può tacere. è una esigenza più che un dono. tutto il resto è un'altra storia.



Mi inchino Anna....


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azz, mi tocca quotarti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No..è che inizi a capirmi...e a conoscermi...non ti biasimo per questo...ti ammiro! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Capisco che eri tutta prevenuta...sai la timidezza...fa questo e altro


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè scusate?
> vi è così strano o difficile esternare i vostri sentimenti?
> io lo dico ti amo se amo veramente.
> Non c'è nulla di drammatico...


Ma tu sei espansiva. In altre parole, c'è chi lo dice così tanto per dire, oppure solo perchè sa che ti fa piacere...
Dipende sempre da chi lo dice, e come lo dice. 
Quel " te voio ben" ha un senso e un significato ben preciso solo perchè dall'altra parte è lei a riceverlo...non sai che effetto fa...magari dopo una lunga discussione...che verte solo sul fatto che da entrambe le parti c'è il terrore fottuto che vada tutto sempre a puttane...

A volte esso arriva da parte sua...per placare le ire del pelide achille...capisci? 

Poi...io ricordo di aver detto un "Ti amo"...e di aver visto dall'altra parte due occhi sgranarsi dalla sorpresa..." Ma tirendi conto di quello che dici? Ne sei sicuro? O no?"...

A me quando il ti amo arriva solo con un suo sguardo...è il massimo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> No..è che inizi a capirmi...e a conoscermi...non ti biasimo per questo...ti ammiro!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per una volta che ti ho quotato... non esagerare ora


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> per una volta che ti ho quotato... non esagerare ora


Sei d'un bisbetico...sembri mia sorella...che caspita...poi viene a piangere da me quando le busca dal marito...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> *Sei d'un bisbetico...sembri mia sorella*...che caspita...poi viene a piangere da me quando le busca dal marito...


ganza tua sorella 

	
	
		
		
	


	





e mi auguro che la frase successiva sia una battuta


----------



## Old sperella (29 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, volevo fare un sondaggino particolare...
> 
> Quanto è importante in un rapporto dire le fatidiche due parole per voi? Pretendete vi venga detto spesso o vi bastano i gesti e le attenzioni del vostro partner?


bastano i gesti , contano mille volte di più .


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ganza tua sorella
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Purtroppo no! Ma conoscendola...sai quante volte le mie mani...ma io ho tagliato corto. Nessun tipo di rapporto con chi mena la moglie...nessuno...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> bastano i gesti , contano mille volte di più .


Oh quei gesti...condivisi...solo da due persone...mitico!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Purtroppo no! Ma conoscendola...sai quante volte le mie mani...ma io ho tagliato corto. Nessun tipo di rapporto con chi mena la moglie...nessuno...


Ma che cavolo dici?
Vuoi farci credere che sei al corrente che tua sorella è picchiata dal marito e la tua reazione è non fare l'amicone con tuo cognato???!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (29 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma che cavolo dici?
> Vuoi farci credere che sei al corrente che tua sorella è picchiata dal marito e la tua reazione è non fare l'amicone con tuo cognato???!!!!!!!!!!


Sei fuori? Con uno che ti dice: " Ah sai...io pur di aver soddisfazione sono disposto ad andare in galera"...sei fuori?
A casa mia certi ospiti non sono graditi...e non possono neanche bussare alla mia porta. Che me frega a me? Mica le ho detto io di sposare quello zotico ignorante...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sei fuori? Con uno che ti dice: " Ah sai...io pur di aver soddisfazione sono disposto ad andare in galera"...sei fuori?
> A casa mia certi ospiti non sono graditi...e non possono neanche bussare alla mia porta. Che me frega a me? Mica le ho detto io di sposare quello zotico ignorante...
















  mi hai lasciato senza parole


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sei fuori? Con uno che ti dice: " Ah sai...io pur di aver soddisfazione sono disposto ad andare in galera"...sei fuori?
> A casa mia certi ospiti non sono graditi...e non possono neanche bussare alla mia porta. Che me frega a me? Mica le ho detto io di sposare quello zotico ignorante...


 Mi sembri fuori tu.


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi hai lasciato senza parole


mi tiri su la mascella please?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi tiri su la mascella please?



appena finiscoo di usare l'argano per la mia, te lo passo


----------



## Old Asudem (29 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> appena finiscoo di usare l'argano per la mia, te lo passo


non so mica se l'argano basta...


----------



## Old Airforever (29 Luglio 2009)

Ricordo quando mi disse 'Ti amo'. Mezzora dopo scoprii che mi tradiva. Se già ero poco propenso alla teoria (parole) diventai completamente indifferente. Meglio i fatti. Un mix sarebbe la manna da cielo, ma mi accontento dei fatti.
Airforever


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè dai "ti voglio bene" non mi sembra sia un calcio nel culo.
> 
> più discutibile è il "provo affetto"
> 
> ...


Sono molto restio a dirlo e quelle volte in cui mi è stato detto e non ero "pronto a riceverlo" o a dirlo a mia volta, me la son cavata con un bacio o un abbraccio mozzafiato...per non farglielo dir più...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sono molto restio a dirlo e quelle volte in cui mi è stato detto e non ero "pronto a riceverlo" o a dirlo a mia volta, me la son cavata con un bacio o un abbraccio mozzafiato...per non farglielo dir più...


guarda che soffacare la lei di turno non è valido


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che soffacare la lei di turno non è valido


Beh non c'erano molte altre alternative per farle tacere :c_laugh 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 mhhhh...forse una si...mò che ci penso bene...pure efficace 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (30 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh non c'erano molte altre alternative per farle tacere :c_laugh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai bruciato un'occasione d'oro con un abbraccio


----------



## Lettrice (30 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai bruciato un'occasione d'oro con un abbraccio


----------



## Kid (30 Luglio 2009)

Ok, tiriamo un pò le somme.

Sono rimasto un pò deluso, credevo ci fossero meno persone a svalutare queste due paroline in via d'estinzione.... vabbè, sarò un inguaribile romantico.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Luglio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti amo non si può tacere. è una esigenza più che un dono. tutto il resto è un'altra storia.


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2009)

non so ma io diffido parecchio dei romanticoni perché trovo che spesso vivano un amore molto di superficie fatto di parole, poesia , mare e luna ma alla prima sottana atterrano quatti quatti  indirizzandole il proprio repertorio uguale uguale


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Luglio 2009)

il 'ti amo' è semplice da dire e difficile da dimostrare


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2009)

nell'amore è tutto assolutamente soggettivo.
i meccanismi e il modo in cui si dimostra o palesa l'amore è assolutamente personale e non segue né regole né frasette ciclostilate.
Il ti amo può essere assolutamente sincero anche se temporaneo.
Io non me la meno troppo a dirlo se lo sento.
Ovviamente mi piacerebbe mi si usasse lo stesso trattamento ma se uno non me lo dice ma me lo dimostra non mi cambia una fava


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sono molto restio a dirlo e quelle volte in cui mi è stato detto e non ero "pronto a riceverlo" o a dirlo a mia volta, me la son cavata c*on un bacio o un abbraccio mozzafiato...per non farglielo dir più...*


che racchio  

	
	
		
		
	


	








non c'è niente di peggio di dire ti amo a qualcuno e quello non risponde 
ti ho segnatato


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che racchio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idem con patatina fritta...


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> idem con patatina fritta...


speriamo che staff gli dia una bella multina


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ok, tiriamo un pò le somme.
> 
> Sono rimasto un pò deluso, *credevo ci fossero meno persone a svalutare queste due paroline* in via d'estinzione.... vabbè, sarò un inguaribile romantico.


Guarda che è esattamente il contrario...


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Molti lo sai che ti amo... era tanto che te lo volevo dire, ma questo thread me l'ha ricordato. _Sappilo._


 Lo so vecchia bastarda, ma fa piacere sentirlo... l'amore è ricambiato, qundi ricordati sempre dei nostri futuri progetti!


----------

